# Stormsurf



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Isn't this a cool shot?


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

That is cool, where is it taken? Summerland Beach?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Close. That's backside Rincon..


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Of course, Rincon. The famous kelp-filled tubes. BTW Jon, how was that expense paid trip to Hawaii?


----------

